# 2007 Models



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Got a quick glance at the 2007 catalog. Some quick observation:
CAAD9 - does have a thicker head tube than the CAAD8 and as has been pointed out before has the rear end of the SystemSix.
Synapse Carbon - adds an "SL" version that is supposed to be lighter than the 06 Synapse Carbon. They are doing away with the satin finish on the nude carbon finish and using a gloss clear coat instead with contrasting white lettering for the Cannondale advertising.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> Got a quick glance at the 2007 catalog. Some quick observation:
> CAAD9 - does have a thicker head tube than the CAAD8 and as has been pointed out before has the rear end of the SystemSix.


I don't see that. It looks to me like the head tube is the same diameter. However the top tube looks larger at the junction with the head tube, which is supported by the text on pg.43 "_The top tube of the new CAAD9 has a larger diameter at the head tube, while the down tube and seat tube are larger in the bottom bracket region_." No mention of an increased head tube dia.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw a 2007 Six13 Team 1 yesterday, and at the joint of the carbon top tube and the seat tube stub they put little tiny Cannondale logos under the clear coat for a couple of inches. It isn't shown in the catalog close-up of that area, but it looks pretty cool in person. It was a Raw Hi-Bright, and the Six of the Six13 logo on the top tube was also in black instead of the white as shown in the catalog. Looked a lot more stealth as it blended in with the carbon better.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I got the catalog at home. 

Did Cannondale drop the Sport Road "fitness bike" ? Seems to me that the Synapse alloy frames are targetted toward the same market. 

Just wondering.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> They are doing away with the satin finish on the nude carbon finish and using a gloss clear coat instead with contrasting white lettering for the Cannondale advertising.



Ha! I got mine (BBQ) just in time!


----------



## javicj26 (Aug 19, 2006)

*2007 CAAD 9 w/105*

Hi guys, does anyone know how the 2007 CAAD9 bike with 105 will be spec'd out
in terms of wheels etc...???

Thanks


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

javicj26 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know how the 2007 CAAD9 bike with 105 will be spec'd out
> in terms of wheels etc...???
> 
> Thanks


According to my catalog, the wheels are Shimano WH-R561 which aren't listed on Shimano's website yet. Must be a new version of the 550's? 105 double or compact crank. Ultegra rear der. / 105 front. Anything else you need to know?


----------



## javicj26 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot p0werp0p, you answered the main questions I had which were about the wheels and the rear derrailleur.
I just ordered one from my LBS in the hi brite aluminum color, I think they are calling it the Optimo 3 this year instead of the R800, is that right??? I'm very excited!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

I just ordered the frame for 600 dollars from my club and going to put a campy record group from my '04 6/13. So excited, it's gonna be sweet. Anybody know the area the weight would be with the campy record group with ksyrium SL's? Doesn't need to be exact with bar stem etc. just an estimate.

thx


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*2007 Models are on the Cannondale website.*

Cannondale added the 2007 models to their website 9/1/2006.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*2007 Models removed from the Cannondale website.*

The 2007 models weren't there for long.

The 2006 models are back this morning 9/2/2007.


----------



## davis (Oct 4, 2005)

The 2007 models are at:
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/


----------

